# New rehab dog blood line ?



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

well I'm gonna pic him up sat. I was talking to the people that own him and they said he was from some fighting blood (supose they did not know this till he got older/crazy and they talked back to the guy that sold him to them), some of the names on the ped or bomer red,pan't AAA, pant's (ch)yellow,pant's sassy ,Jay Hopper yellow jack and Jay Hopper apple jack . they said that both parents or the Pant's dogs and they was told he was pant's bloodline. I was wondoring if any of yall could tell me anything about this pant's blood line. she told me he was a crazy dog and that the papers show like 7 jens of interbreeding.

any help will be nice .


If he is like they say ,I may have found one I can't help so lets prey I can.


PS. he is ADBA reg.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

is it PANT or TANT


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I think you may mean Tant...?

David Tant is a breeder, not a bloodline. He was also convicted of dog fighting in 2004 after a man was shot and injured on his property, http://www.pet-abuse.com/profiles/2352/ He is currently serving his 40 year sentance.

The man shot was a surveyor who set off a booby-trap, http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/articles/tant.html

I have experience with Yellow (http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=397) and Mayday-bred (http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=560) dogs, am I am actually quite a fan of them. They are intense bulldogs when bred right, and are often too much dog for the average home.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*He is here*

well he dont seem as bad as they said . did not get to work with him much tonight . he is real shy (dont think they took him out of the pen much),has a scare on his snout, is mostly black (pic comin soon) , wants to fight any dog no matter size (he pulls until the other dog is out of site for a few mins) . but he will sit , come ,and stay (for a min), . I think he can be worked with and im gonna give it my all . I dont know he he will ever be able to be placed in a home though (if so it would have to be a one dog home with no kids ).

as for as ped goes his grandfather is tants AAA, his mother is tants sassy,and his father is tants (ch) yellow. there was a lot of interbreeding going on with this tants guy.

as I have seen this dog has some problems :snap:


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

> as for as ped goes his grandfather is tants AAA, his mother is tants sassy,and his father is tants (ch) yellow. there was a lot of interbreeding going on with this tants guy.


Tell me about it!

If you're interested in ped-surfing,

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=738 (Sassy)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=2435 (AAA)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=397
(Yellow)


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

texpitbull2 said:


> well he dont seem as bad as they said . did not get to work with him much tonight . he is real shy (dont think they took him out of the pen much),has a scare on his snout, is mostly black (pic comin soon) , wants to fight any dog no matter size (he pulls until the other dog is out of site for a few mins) . but he will sit , come ,and stay (for a min), . I think he can be worked with and im gonna give it my all . I dont know he he will ever be able to be placed in a home though (if so it would have to be a one dog home with no kids ).
> as for as ped goes his grandfather is tants AAA, his mother is tants sassy,and his father is tants (ch) yellow. there was a lot of interbreeding going on with this tants guy.
> 
> as I have seen this dog has some problems :snap:


I know I don't need to tell you this but because of his lines alone several people may be willing to adopt him. This board may be a good place to find him a home, just be cautious.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

> he is real shy (dont think they took him out of the pen much)


Just be aware that is not normal temperament for an APBT even for those who are not highly socialized and often means the temperament is not the greatest to begin with. Hopefully, with a lot of love and rehab he may very well come along to be OK



> wants to fight any dog no matter size (he pulls until the other dog is out of site for a few mins) . but he will sit , come ,and stay (for a min), . I think he can be worked with and im gonna give it my all . I dont know he he will ever be able to be placed in a home though (if so it would have to be a one dog home with no kids ).


What else is he doing besides pulling to get to the other dog? What are you doing to help correct the issue at thios point?

That is great that he already has some commands down
If he is really very DA you will either have to hold onto him or find a home that really knows how to handle that type of dog

How is he by your dogs?



> as for as ped goes his grandfather is tants AAA, his mother is tants sassy,and his father is tants (ch) yellow. there was a lot of interbreeding going on with this tants guy.


 Just because he comes from a specific line doesn't make him the same type of dog those were. It depends on how the breeding itself turned out who in the line was bred and how they produced. 
Line breeding and inbreeding are common tools used in breeding dogs. Inbreeding can produce the best of the best but also the worst of the worst because sometimes you double up in crap that is recessive or not desirable


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

okhis name is ray and here is what he looks like and where he came from . just look at how he was kept(not good people)


How is he by your dogs? 

with my dog he is getting better every day ,last night was the frist time I let them get close and he wagged his tail at frist ,I let them get closer and they did the meet and greet thing (involed some humping , sniffing,and licking) but we still had a few bad moments(humpping, tex nor him was found of) .I kept control of it at all times . I would correct them ever time they even curled thear lip to grawl. 



I think he got some of the crap and some of the good in him.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Poor fellow. I'm sure he is now happy to be with you.


Sounds like he is coming along. be really careful with the humping. It should be corrected before it can even start. Humping is a major dominance behavior especially between two males and is asking for a huge problem if allowed to happen. I realize you are right there , but it only takes a second for something to start

Are you planning to get him neutered? That will cut down on the amount of lowlifes that come looking if he is made available for adoption and also lesson the testosterone in your yard.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he's a good lookin boy. He'll look a heck of alot better all fixed up. Im glad he was able to find a great foster family!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*update*

well another day in the books. today by 5:00 i was able to walk him around the yard with tex of his leash (him on one ) and there was no grawling. I'm proud of him , he is coming along fine "faster than I thought he would" . we only had one utoooo and that was this morning (he tried to snap ). he does have a sly way about him but I watch close and correct at the moment he even looks at tex wrong. I'm also proud of tex ,he does what he is told when he is told and that helps alot.all in all we had a good day .I know this will take alot of time an I can't get to relaxed . any suggestions or hints would be greatly appreciated.

though I would through in a pic of me and him.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*up date*

well I guess he ahd a flashback . we are over that. on the 21 I was able to walk the togather.I got them both tired and then let them play in the yard .I am now keeping him in the house(crated) at night .

her is a pic of him learning how to play.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Poor baby. I'm glad you're helping him.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

texpitbull2 said:


> well another day in the books. today by 5:00 i was able to walk him around the yard with tex of his leash (him on one ) and there was no grawling. I'm proud of him , he is coming along fine "faster than I thought he would" . we only had one utoooo and that was this morning (he tried to snap ). he does have a sly way about him but I watch close and correct at the moment he even looks at tex wrong. I'm also proud of tex ,he does what he is told when he is told and that helps alot.all in all we had a good day .I know this will take alot of time an I can't get to relaxed . any suggestions or hints would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> though I would through in a pic of me and him.


i don't know about a flash back... he was bred to fight (judging by what everyone has said about the names of the ancestors of him) Neela is like that she'll be ok and then she'll snap on another dog. you have a DA dog on your hands and it will be a constant battle... the sad thing is it's a battle that will flare up at the least expected times. APBTs don't take any crap from other dogs... like what you said even if they get the wrong kinda look! I'd definately closely monitor the dogs at ALL times.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*update*

well we seen the vet today and got all his shots up to date ,had a full checkup and it came back he has hart worms . the vet said his chest sounded ok but the test says he has them . <<<<<sighs

I talked to the wife about it and she said we dont have the money for treatments .she said we didnt have the 378.92 I spent today on him(getting slow where I work and things are tite).I dont need much but do any of ya'll know where I can get some help for these dogs I take in? A company or a group .


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry about the heartworm DX that stinks.

Try calling local shelters and explaining the situation and see if they can treat him for a discount or call spindle top rescue and ask for help they may be able to at least send you to a vet that will not charge as much


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

[email protected]

Spindletop 
PMB 106 
10807 Jones Rd 
Houston Tx 77065

http://www.spindletoppitbullrefuge.org/about.html


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanx patch

I think I my have found some help . check these guys out.

http://www.pbrc.net/fund/financial.html


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like you should have a very nice dog! As was mentioned earlier, if you are adopting this dog out be very cautious to who. Many people would adopt this dog based on pedigree alone and he would soon find himslef in the box [] so just a heads up. Im sure you know what you are doing, just would hate to see him end up in the wrong hands!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't think I'll be letting hig . Me and the ol boy done had some smiles togather if you know what I mean. I'm gonna get him over this even if it means the lights have to go out .some way some how I will come up with the money


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im glad to hear that!:clap: 



> I'm gonna get him over this even if it means the lights have to go out


If you are talking about his dog aggression this may be a huge task for you. This is not easily accomplished and VERY FEW trainers out there can do it.

Call Ceasar!!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I was talking about the hartworms but yea the da is a long road and I'm willing to stay on it .:thumbsup:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Call Ceasar!!


 lol!

Tex, that's great about the pbrc fund! I don't think I even knew about that, and I've been on that site many times!

Keep us posted.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I got some very good news today check this out    



Hi Nick,

I am pleased to inform you that PBRC is able to donate the full amount you have requested ($-----) to treat Axel's heartworm disease. Keep in mind that we are only able to make payment directly to the veterinarian. We will either need you to notify us a few days in advance of the appointment so we can call in payment that day, or we are also able to call in on a balance at the vet's. 


them hart worms will be gone in no time . oh I also wanted to tell those who care I have three job offers and one is at petsmart as a trainer the other two back in the oil field , so I dont know whitch one I'm gonna take but eh its a start .


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well your just full of great news lol I'm glad to hear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats on getting the pooch better and the job offers


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That is good news!!!


----------

